# The NF Holding Cell



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

Ok... I'm calling BS. There's too many new NFs pouring in. I want all of you to line up, take a badge with a number on it, and go stand in the holding cell. I'll be with each of you in turn to inspect your N functionality.


Seriously... I think the tests need tweaking. I'm betting there's some S types lurking around in the lot of you. They seem to be placing too much weight on the N questions.


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Maybe someone busted the piñata that was once another NF heavy forum, and we're getting their refugees. It wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Do you want to prove I don't have an N function? ;p


----------



## moon (Nov 29, 2008)

That's no holding cell... that's a gas chamber!


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Bear said:


> Ok... I'm calling BS. There's too many new NFs pouring in. I want all of you to line up, take a badge with a number on it, and go stand in the holding cell. I'll be with each of you in turn to inspect your N functionality.
> 
> 
> Seriously... I think the tests need tweaking. I'm betting there's some S types lurking around in the lot of you. They seem to be placing too much weight on the N questions.


Not just NF's pouring in. N's in general! Its not the test that is flawed. We are getting referrals from numerous N websites. Maybe you should go to the car/motorcycle forums and start advertising there? Though I don't think you will get that many joining. hehe.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I was originally a refugee from an INFP forum called Global Chatter, where frequent conflicts and drama with another member drove me away, but when she followed me here, she mysteriously stopped being a problem. I'm grateful it all happened as it was supposed to. This forum is a delightful haven for those who feel out of place elsewhere, and regardless of whether you are an S type who mis-tested, we welcome everyone!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Selene (Aug 2, 2009)

Bear said:


> Ok... I'm calling BS. There's too many new NFs pouring in. I want all of you to line up, take a badge with a number on it, and go stand in the holding cell. I'll be with each of you in turn to inspect your N functionality.
> 
> 
> Seriously... I think the tests need tweaking. I'm betting there's some S types lurking around in the lot of you. They seem to be placing too much weight on the N questions.


[looks around anxiously] How come nobody else is standing in line? Those S's might have guns...


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Oh hai thar Bear! You no can has me! *raspberries*


----------



## Bean (May 29, 2009)

*takes a badge and stands next to Selene*

Inspect away. My N's an open book.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Selene said:


> [looks around anxiously] How come nobody else is standing in line? Those S's might have guns...


 Hey! I have been willingly standing here for awhile now.


----------



## Bean (May 29, 2009)

However, if I'm to stay in this cell for very long, I'm going to need coffee. And chocolate.


----------



## moon (Nov 29, 2008)

I second the coffee notion & I nominate Bear as the purchaser all in favor say AYE


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

I always suspect there are ISFX's mistyped as INFPs.....

That said, there's logical reasons why more Ns can be found congregating on MBTI forums than in nature. We're naturally drawn to theory and self-discovery, much more so than sensors. Introverted intuitives especially will view forums like this as a sanctuary from the real world of small talk.


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

mai catz speakz for me









seriously what do you expect? All us introverted INFPs are fascinated by this stuff. Like moths to the flame...

you expect us to have a party about it or something?

*cricket... cricket..*


----------



## FleetFox (Jun 19, 2009)

I always noticed, if you look at the post numbers, there are so many more people in the NF forum than anywhere else. And SO many in the INFP section, which really... just makes me warm and toasty inside :happy:. I mean I can certainly understand why INFPs end up here, I did myself.


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

inebriato said:


> Do you want to prove I don't have an N function? ;p


No... I just wanted to validate it. I'm OK if you do. But being an ENFP I'm going to have someone check you out 



moon said:


> That's no holding cell... that's a gas chamber!


Mauhahah!



Lance said:


> Not just NF's pouring in. N's in general! Its not the test that is flawed. We are getting referrals from numerous N websites. Maybe you should go to the car/motorcycle forums and start advertising there? Though I don't think you will get that many joining. hehe.


Gee thanks Literal Lisa...



snail said:


> I was originally a refugee from an INFP forum called Global Chatter, where frequent conflicts and drama with another member drove me away, but when she followed me here, she mysteriously stopped being a problem. I'm grateful it all happened as it was supposed to. This forum is a delightful haven for those who feel out of place elsewhere, and regardless of whether you are an S type who mis-tested, we welcome everyone!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


See the above comment there, Senseable Sally.



Selene said:


> [looks around anxiously] How come nobody else is standing in line? Those S's might have guns...


That's the spirit! 



Silhouetree said:


> Oh hai thar Bear! You no can has me! *raspberries*


I had you at "hello" and we both know it.



Bean said:


> *takes a badge and stands next to Selene*
> 
> Inspect away. My N's an open book.


I'll be with you in a moment. Please pop the hood and open your glovebox.



moon said:


> I second the coffee notion & I nominate Bear as the purchaser all in favor say AYE


Sure, no problem. There's a little white cup of coffee on a saucer on the top of the page. It even has a little cube of sugar. I spared no expense for my honored guests.



OrangeAppled said:


> I always suspect there are ISFX's mistyped as INFPs.....
> 
> That said, there's logical reasons why more Ns can be found congregating on MBTI forums than in nature. We're naturally drawn to theory and self-discovery, much more so than sensors. Introverted intuitives especially will view forums like this as a sanctuary from the real world of small talk.


Perhaps... but what I want to know right now is whether you'd like a sense of humor or not. I have several flavors to choose from.



pianopraze said:


> mai catz speakz for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, and you're in charge of mixing the drinks.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

Bear said:


> Perhaps... but what I want to know right now is whether you'd like a sense of humor or not. I have several flavors to choose from.


Hey, I laugh when it's funny.


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

Bear said:


> That's the spirit!
> 
> Yes, and you're in charge of mixing the drinks.


Yes, a few mixed drinks might just open up us INFPs... or have us weeping in the corner...

*long island ice teas for all*


----------



## shygirl (Jul 31, 2009)

Or maybe NF types are more likely to take the test? 
I do know for sure that I am INFP, through and through.


----------



## PineCone (Jul 10, 2009)

I consider myself a quintessential INFP - a mature adult one at 42 and having learned well many coping strategies.

Someone said the S's might have guns? I want to try them out - where's the range?


----------

